# When not soaping ;-)



## dcornett (Sep 17, 2010)

I missed out on blackberry picking this year, so I was delighted to learn about the autumn olive. It's very abundant, packed with lycopene, and makes wonderful jelly   




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Now I know it can't replace blackberry preserves...but it sure is a welcome addition to my collection.  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice! Never knew that type of olive existed.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2010)

That looks yummy! I've never heard of an autumn olive. What does it taste like?


----------



## dcornett (Sep 17, 2010)

It's probably not really an olive...I don't know though it's not native to the US. :?:  And they taste pretty tart, sort of like a cranberry...but not. They are supposed to get sweeter after the first frost. I'm going to try to pick more then and make fruit leather with them. I read where one woman cuts it into small pieces and uses it on salads like craisons. ??? worth a try.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. I see that you're in Kentucky so maybe it's not hardy farther north. I'm interested in hearing how an after frost batch will turn out. 

Maybe we ought to have a food swap...heh heh heh.  :wink:  

I could send buckeyes.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 17, 2010)

I have never heard of that! Looks good!


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks delish!!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks yummy! I like your jars too.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks great.  :wink:


----------



## dcornett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks everybody! (and Hazel swapping, cooking, eating...I'm up for anything that involves food   )


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2010)

It would be fun to swap regional food items but I don't know how well some would ship. I'm not even sure I have a recipe for buckeyes anymore. They were time consuming to make but are very good, very rich candy. Although, I'm sure someone in my family would still have the recipe.

Maybe I'll just post the recipe.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 17, 2010)

I love the food swap idea!  What could anyone possibly want from Chicagoland though?  A hot dog??   jk


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2010)

Deep dish pizza!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 17, 2010)

Talk about hard to ship!  But I know where to get dry ice.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2010)

PrairieCraft,

Thanks for the laugh.    I needed it.


----------



## dcornett (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL!!! Too funny! But boy if it weren't for shipping I could sure go for some food from PA (place of birth) I'd love some scrapple, or lebanon bologna...or maybe a big ole Italian Sub from Sammies. MMmmm! Thank goodness for the Amish store just across the state line, at least I can still get the occasional birch beer. LOL


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2010)

What's birch beer? I've never heard of it.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh man!  Y'all are making me hungry!


----------



## dcornett (Sep 19, 2010)

Birch beer tastes kind of like root beer, been around longer than me (so it's OLD LOL) I guess it's one of those things that just takes you back...it's good stuff


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2010)

So it's not really beer, it's like a soda?


----------



## dcornett (Sep 20, 2010)

Right.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 20, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I love the food swap idea!  What could anyone possibly want from Chicagoland though?  A hot dog??   jk



I thought you were famous for deep dish pizza!  Flash freeze and pack in dry ice....I'll swap NE beef for the pizza!!  jk2 

Jam looks WONDERFUL!  Brings back good memories of canning with the kids when they were little.  They loved the finished product, but HATED the smell of the vinegar I put in the canner water to keep the jars sparkling.  Time passes so quickly.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 20, 2010)

I think Chicago being famous for deep dish pizza is a tourist thing or something.  I don't know anyone who eats that stuff.  But a good Chicago style hot dog, mmm mmm.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd eat deep dish pizza if I could get it. We were in Chicago years ago and had a deep dish. It was incredible! Loved it! Also, we had a family owned restaurant here in town that made deep dish pizzas which were excellent. A few years ago, the family sold the restaurant and the food isn't as good now.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 20, 2010)

Hazel---Maybe you have seen this before?  I thought of you last night when I came across a Buckeye candy FO!  Maybe you will have to host a swap at some point with a local food theme.   :wink: 

http://www.justscent.com/holiday.html


----------



## dcornett (Sep 20, 2010)

OK. So Ohio has buckeyes, and Chicago has deep-dish pizza, what's Kentucky famous for? ....the Colonel's Original Recipe...LOL!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Hazel---Maybe you have seen this before?  I thought of you last night when I came across a Buckeye candy FO!  Maybe you will have to host a swap at some point with a local food theme.   :wink:
> 
> http://www.justscent.com/holiday.html



Thanks PrairieCraft! I didn't even know a FO existed for buckeyes. I'd never have thought of it. I'm going to have to buy some. It's given me an idea for a soap.  

However, I don't think I could host a swap. Too many people with bad habits and too many animals at this house. There would be dog and cat hair on everything.

Maybe somebody else would volunteer?



			
				dcornett said:
			
		

> OK. So Ohio has buckeyes, and Chicago has deep-dish pizza, what's Kentucky famous for? ....the Colonel's Original Recipe...LOL!



Hmm...chicken scented soap. 

Moonshine?


----------



## dcornett (Sep 20, 2010)

White lightning...well I guess that's better than chicken scented soap...LOL


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think I'd care for chicken scented soap. I mentioned this post to my sister and as soon as I said "Kentucky", she said "Bourbon".  

I like the phrase "white lightening". I wonder what kind of theme you could develop from it. Maybe a dark blue with white streaks/zigzags? I don't know what you could use as a scent. Maybe a combination of apple jack and something else to give it a slight alcohol scent. I don't know if there's a champagne FO but something like it combined with apple jack might work to make it smell like homemade hootch. I think it would look cool if you had a plain  label showing a jug with XXX written on it.   

Or maybe you could come up with something based on birch beer.

The more I think of this, the more fun I think it would be to have a swap of soaps or other products based on regional food items. But not until after the new year, I've got too much going on right now and I'd need to experiment with the idea I had about buckeyes.


----------

